

Microsoft rolls out developer preview of IE11 on Windows 7 - adrian_pop
http://www.zdnet.com/microsoft-rolls-out-developer-preview-of-ie11-on-windows-7-7000018557/

======
Dj_Anthony2013
I can't wait to use IE11. I don't enjoy using chrome. So many pop-ups!

